

Show HN: Export your data from Twitter/Facebook/Gowalla/Google+ as JSON - synack
http://export.synack.me/

======
ctide
Or, use: <http://lockerproject.org/> and export everything locally without it
passing through someone else's web server (as well as keep your local copy of
the data completely current for as long as you decide to keep your locker
running.)

Full disclosure: I work on this!

------
noinput
Nice use of the twitter bootstrap, I just started using it as well to kick off
new mini projects. Just gave twitter a whirl, looking forward to seeing the
export.

Also saw you are using gauges, how do you like the reporting?

~~~
synack
gaug.es is really nice for tracking social engagement and responding to
traffic trends in realtime... It doesn't retain a ton of data for long-term
analytics, so if you care about that sort of thing, it should probably be used
in conjunction with another service.

------
MikeW
It's against Twitters TOS to provide a service that can present a users tweets
as a downloadable dump. This new restriction was brought in earlier this year.

------
zitterbewegung
Why is the google+ one needed since Google takeout exists already? Also,
should I trust you with my data? Why should I?

~~~
synack
The Google+ one was added by user request. Yes, you could use Google Takeout
to get the data as well.

I am not storing any of the data or even your OAuth tokens after the dump has
been completed. As an implementation detail, your email address may remain in
a log file for up to five days.

~~~
tiles
This is an awesome project, if not because it makes the concept of exporting
your data from these sites very transparent, and approachable for the average
person.

If you're comfortable with releasing your code, it would be awesome to have
some sort of "offline" mode where users could opt in to downloading your
scripts and running them locally. That way you'd be affording ease of use and
allaying anyone's security concerns. Of course releasing code opens up a whole
other can of worms (maintainability, license), but until then I wouldn't feel
comfortable running my exports through your sites, as much as I support the
idea. Others might feel differently though, in which case the site has a ton
of utility.

~~~
synack
The exporting scripts are pretty trivial just using the APIs each of these
services expose. The hardest part is setting up the OAuth bits, which require
a web server to host a callback endpoint. This makes it non-trivial for the
average person to run the scripts and becomes a nightmare for support.

That said, I might open source it at some point just so that people can audit
it and verify that I'm not doing anything malicious.

------
matan_a
i like it. I had a similar idea a while back where users can get a dump of
their fb/linkedin/twitter details.

As an aside, i figured why not have the ability to download your social graph
as well (as much as possible with public profile data)

I think the next step is an api. That way other developers can use your
service as an import to their apps.

That is - of course - if that interests you.

Good stuff.

~~~
oacgnol
I've tried to construct a social graph from my own data using the Twitter API
as a side project, but it seems that the rate limiting of 350 API calls/hr
really kills what I can do. Anyone have experience or insight into an approach
to this?

~~~
AdamTReineke
That's 8400 calls per day. What are you trying to do with your own data that
requires more calls than that?

